# Mites



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a pet store hamster who died months ago. Since then, i have cleaned and disinfected the cage (with pet safe disinfectant). Today, i was playing around with the new set up for the does i'm getting on friday and noticed three brown mites in the hamsters old litter tray.

Does anyone know what these could be, house mites or maybe fleas? Also, will house mites affect mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

house mites aren't visible to the naked eye.Fleas are quite a distinctive boat shape.Are they these maybe or something similar
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&source ... 0857740702


----------



## winx91 (Apr 5, 2014)

yes, very similar


----------

